# Dock : Cacher l'icône d'une application ouverte



## dzour (18 Novembre 2012)

salut 
J'ai un macbook air sous Mountain Lion, et je souhaiterais avoir l'application Mail continuellement ouverte, afin de profiter des notifications dans le Centre, mais sans pour autant que l'icône de l'application n'encombre mon Dock.

Avec mes recherches, je suis parvenu à ce lien.
Mais lorsque l'internaute dit ceci : "Dans le listing qui apparaît, ajoutez les deux lignes suivantes à la suite de la ligne : LSBackgroundOnly", je ne comprends pas : de quelle ligne parle-t-il ? 

En gros, où dois-je coller ce "LSBackgroundOnly" ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je pense que tu peux obtenir ce résultat comme suit : (........)

EDIT : non, marche pas pour Mail.

Désolé.

Ceci peut-être : http://korben.info/comment-masquer-les-icones-de-certaines-applications-dans-le-dock-osx.html

Mais il y a beaucoup de mises en garde sur le Net... prudence...


----------



## dzour (18 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 : ça semblait parfait, en effet, mais malheureusement, en cachant l'application, le logiciel empêche aussi tout bonnement son utilisation (quand je lance l'appli à partir du dossier "Applications", rien ne se passe.) Du coup ça ne convient pas, non, mais l'intitulé exprime parfaitement ce que je veux faire en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Effectivement, je viens de tester, même problème. Dommage.


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Cacher une icône dans le Dock, chez moi n'est valable que pour une application qui travaille en tâche de fond, que j'appelle jamais.

Exemple:

J'utilise le Dock comme horloge (je sais c'est débile, mais *c'est mon ordinateur*). 

Matin à gauche, midi en bas et soir à droite. 

Cette application qui s'ouvre lors du démarrage de l'ordinateur, où en sortie de veille alors l'icône dans le Dock m'emmerde donc je la rend invisible sans empêcher le bon fonctionnement de l'application.

Je gère mon Dock de 2 façons, un dock normal et quand je travaille le Dock n'affiche que les applications ouvertes (ce qui libère de la place sur le bureau). 

@+


----------

